# Rusty nails



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Someone told me to put a rusty nail in my tank for the plants. I am wondering if,

A. Will this hurt my fish?
B. Does this really work?
C. How many nails would I need?


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

The steel will contain small amounts of arsenic.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

shanker said:


> The steel will contain small amounts of arsenic.


Arsenic makes steel brittle. Thats an unwanted element in steel. The question is, is there enough to hurt the fish?


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

maknwar said:


> The steel will contain small amounts of arsenic.


Arsenic makes steel brittle. Thats an unwanted element in steel. The question is, is there enough to hurt the fish?
[/quote]

I looked up iron toxicity and it is possible for people to suffer ill effects or die if they have too much iron in their system. The arsenic might be present at around 0.1 percent concentration and I don't know its solubility in water and its chemistry because I didn't take inorganic chemistry. At the present time this is the best I can answer your question. At normal pHs you shouldn't have the nails rusting away too quickly between water changes.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

bad idea in general


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

not bad i heard the same thing from a very knoweldgeable person

heres a pic or my rusty screws also may help you if you have a over flow and your constaly cleaning the foam this is alulminum screen it works great and i havent had to clean it a month

i have srews gettin rusty and leting off iron about 4 per side


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> bad idea in general


why you say that?


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

shanker said:


> The steel will contain small amounts of arsenic.


Arsenic makes steel brittle. Thats an unwanted element in steel. The question is, is there enough to hurt the fish?
[/quote]

I looked up iron toxicity and it is possible for people to suffer ill effects or die if they have too much iron in their system. The arsenic might be present at around 0.1 percent concentration and I don't know its solubility in water and its chemistry because I didn't take inorganic chemistry. At the present time this is the best I can answer your question. At normal pHs you shouldn't have the nails rusting away too quickly between water changes.
[/quote]

shanker you are truely valuable i think that meens you are great you always come up with the math


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

why not just use proper fertz so you can keep consistent level of iron?

wont the screws/nails discolor the water?

as the nails rust wouldn't they release small particle of rust?

I think Seachem iron is $3.50 for 250ml(that's considered expensive) ruffly the cost of a gallon of gas.

for cheaper alternatives there's Pfretz and Greg Watson.

a planted tank needs balance and consistency.

but hey go ahead and add some cascade gel since it contains phosphate.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I think the rust was the point...but there are some good cheap ferts out there, IIRC. (Or be like me, iron free...)


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

hahah you guys nails are free who on here doesnt have nails or screws laying around and it would be a constant level of iron as they are steady rusting


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

But what is the dosage?


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

well give it a shot and prove me wrong on all POINTS

nails aren't free some company has to manufacture them and I highly doubt there considered a non profit org.

hit the nail on the head...


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

ChilDawg said:


> But what is the dosage?


8 ten penny nails and 3 2.5 inch wood screws per gallon.

how long does it take for the nails to build up a proper concentration of iron that's being released into the water.

do you change nails every water change or every 6 months?

to many variables for me.


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

yeah but they are cheap variables ahahahah

i think it logical that they would realease iron till they disinagrate into nothing i meen thatsjust one mans logicall opinion and i know every freaking person has nails or screws on this site just laying around for years so use them nails hahah


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

What happens if your fishes OD?


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

like I said document it or provide me a link that answers all the questions me and chil(improper grammar FTW) have asked.

if its to another forum please pm it to me.

could be an interesting read.


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

I'm sure your magnetic pumps will remove any iron you add.


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

go to a brake shop, and use there brake lathe filings.


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

now thats some logic i had not yet considered nice thoughts man

but if that was the case it would remove the iron in a plant fert as well so that ideal is a no go


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

pirayaman said:


> now thats some logic i had not yet considered nice thoughts man
> 
> but if that was the case it would remove the iron in a plant fert as well so that ideal is a no go


yes magnets will remove iron from plant ferts.

In a recirculating hydroponic system an oil filled pump is always used to prevent an iron deficiency.

fish are not my only hobby


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Canso said:


> now thats some logic i had not yet considered nice thoughts man
> 
> but if that was the case it would remove the iron in a plant fert as well so that ideal is a no go


yes magnets will remove iron from plant ferts.

In a recirculating hydroponic system an oil filled pump is always used to prevent an iron deficiency.

fish are not my only hobby








[/quote]

explain your self.

are we talking pressure issues if so I'm game

how about lines and pressure

anything that has to do with crane's

I'm "Game!!!!


----------

